# Enter Shikari



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

yessssss

anyone else a fan?


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah a fan here, not huge fan but I do like them good for a rocking out session! haha Love some of the tracks off their first major album.


----------

